
Google Stadia could sidestep latency issues by predicting button presses - ryzvonusef
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/351864/Google_Stadia_could_sidestep_latency_issues_by_predicting_button_presses.php
======
ryzvonusef
>Bakar explained Stadia will utilize something called "negative latency" to
sidestep any potential lag between player and server.

>Bakar uses the term to describe a predicted latency buffer that will result
in lag mitigation measures such as rapidly increasing frames per second to
reduce latency between player input and display, or perhaps even predicting
which button a player will hit next.

>"Ultimately, we think in a year or two we’ll have games that are running
faster and feel more responsive in the cloud than they do locally," Bakar told
Edge, "regardless of how powerful the local machine is."

